# Diy Juice Sweetener



## Limbo (27/6/14)

What can be used to sweeten ejuice? EM doesnt seem to be available at chemists or is it? See some reccomend sucralose, can you buy normal artificial sweetener (for coffee and tea) to sweeten juice?


----------



## Derick (27/6/14)

I've not yet read that anybody uses sucralose, EM is pretty much used because it does the best.

You might want to try pastry /bakery shops, as the main use for EM is to sweeten confectionary

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Xhale (27/6/14)

some of the sweeteners found in supermarkets to be used in coffee are made from stevia, and I know some poeple use a liquid from of stevia to sweeten their eliquid. I dont have google magic right now, but seem to remember people using the little tablets from sweeteners too.

stevia though. not the other stuff

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Limbo (27/6/14)

Thanks, I'll check the products and see what ingredients they have.


----------



## Xhale (27/6/14)

search google for "stevia" and "eliquid" ..may results and experiences to choose from

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Derick (27/6/14)

Also , cotton candy flavour is pretty much just ethyl maltol, so see if you can find any of that maybe

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## dragontw (27/6/14)

Be careful with the artifical sweetners. Most Supermarket sweetners will clog your coils in a heartbeat. Valley Vapor stock both cotton candy and sweetner for ejuice and they are safe to use.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## BumbleBee (27/6/14)

Commercial coffee/tea sweeteners are generally full of aspartame, please don't vape this stuff... don't even use it in your coffee

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Limbo (27/6/14)

BumbleBee said:


> Commercial coffee/tea sweeteners are generally full of aspartame, please don't vape this stuff... don't even use it in your coffee


So ideally a natural/organic sweetener should be Ok then?


----------



## ET (28/6/14)

could always just order a small bottle of candy floss concentrate from one of the vendors that sell them


----------



## MarkK (28/6/14)

Yea if you don’t want to buy candy floss as EM or EM from a baking store(cant remember who suggested)
Then personally I would go with Sucralose . Health food stores should have Sucralose .

To quote Wiki:


> Sucralose is an artificial sweetener. The majority of ingested Sucralose is not broken down by the body, so it is noncaloric.[4] In the European Union, it is also known under the E number (additive code) E955. Sucralose is approximately 320 to 1,000 times as sweet as sucrose (table sugar),[5] twice as sweet as saccharin, and three times as sweet as aspartame. It is stable under heat and over a broad range of pH conditions. Therefore, it can be used in baking or in products that require a longer shelf life. The commercial success of sucralose-based products stems from its favorable comparison to other low-calorie sweeteners in terms of taste, stability, and safety.[6] Common brand names of sucralose-based sweeteners are Splenda, Sukrana, SucraPlus, Candys, Cukren and Nevella.


 

I see they mention brand names, but i would try find just a pure liquid, double check ingredients to make sure there is no other additives with it. OR Valley Vapour has Sucralose

http://valleyvapour.co.za/product/sweetener-concentrated-e-liquid-flavour/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Limbo (28/6/14)

The idea is too get a permanent solution. Eg, I alteady have all the other stuff, but need sweetener. No use ordering one product and paying more for shipping than for the product itself.


----------



## MarkK (28/6/14)

Baking Supples/Health food store

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Limbo (28/6/14)

http://www.hulettssugar.co.za/our_products_sucralose_non_nutritive_sweeteners
Would this work?


----------



## Limbo (28/6/14)

And here's one with stevia 
http://www.hulettssugar.co.za/our_products_new_equisweet_stevia_plant_extract


----------



## MarkK (28/6/14)

Yea that sucralose looks like the right stuff, You will probably need a liquid form, I would not buy the tablets or powders and then sit trying to get the powder to dissolve into glycerine.

Let me know where you found it, i will check today if i can find ;P


----------



## Cat (28/6/14)

i took out the sucralose sweetener from my cart at mtbaker because i read enough posts saying it clogged coils too much. Candy floss instead, seems it's high enough concentration of Ethyl Maltol.
i will get around to asking for Stevia at a health food shop. Pure; one post i read said that the liquid had various other stuff in it, the powder was pure.
Looked at sweeteners in Checkers... Candarel and Huletts. Both had two - one being Aspartame, the other labelled as not containing Aspartame. Found a "green" Candarel product - Stevia extract. Did not buy it because it contained emulsifier, anti-caking agent and so on. 

PS: the Huletts Stevia product: 



> Ingredients: Steviol extract (non-nutritive sweetener), crosscarmelose sodium, lactose (allergen : cow’s milk), silicon dioxide, magnesium stearate, sodium bicarbonate - See more at: http://www.hulettssugar.co.za/our_products_new_equisweet_stevia_plant_extract#sthash.43GpkSaj.dpuf


----------



## Limbo (28/6/14)

http://dischemonline.co.za/product-view/21198/lifetsyle_stevia_powder_30g/path/47_53
Have too check this out. Tried sucrose sweetener from Huletts, doesn't taste right. Can't get any info on EM anywhere...


----------



## MarkK (30/6/14)

@Limbo http://thebuyersguide.co.za/supplier/savannah-fine-chemicals#supplier-details-tab
I found these guys, seems they are a source for PG and VG as well as Ethyl Mytol
Maybe we should do a group buy, these large suppliers usually sell in min 5kg sizes so we can buy and split up??
let me know 

It also seems like stevia is possibly the best sweetener


----------

